# Dond: Colson prewar fenders and light add $30/shipping



## Hastings (Oct 21, 2022)

Colson prewar fenders. Original paint. Pretty crusty but would be great for a patina match. straight. 26” bike. Has the overall medium to heavy patina. nothing is unusable. braces look good. couple dents in the fenders but nothing crazy. Inside of the light looks shockingly clean. light is untested. Assume the usual to get it going. Has a little plastic lens not sure if that’s original to the light or something somebody added. Add $30 shipping US 48 only PayPal friends and family or money orders  thank you!


----------

